
Show HN: An 'offline' reverse-geocoder API written in Go - towit
I&#x27;ve recently been working with real-time geoJSON data at a rate of 50+ queries per second.<p>SaaS solutions can be prohibitively expensive at this rate, thus, I created go-reverse-geo.<p>Data is pulled from geonames.org and is stored in MongoDB (a requirement of my current project).<p>It is very much a work-in-progress (I wrote it this morning).  Hope someone finds it useful.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;paranoia.dev&#x2F;vivi&#x2F;go-reverse-geo
======
canterburry
I'd be curious to know what project you are working on that requires Geo
coding?

~~~
towit
I'll try to make this as short as possible using all the acronyms!

Alpine Linux on a Raspberry Pi with LTE/3G, GNSS, BT and Wifi.

Boot and request Wireguard enrollment over TLS (human acknowledges in Slack to
verify inventory), configure WG tunnel, start gRPC producer.

Hop the 2.4 Ghz spectrum at 250 Hz, gopacket sniffs MGT frames for probes and
beacons, collects SSID, MAC, RSSI and a ton of other really neat data from the
GPS and system itself (temp, procs, load, mem, modem signal strength, carrier,
nearby bluetooth peripherals).

Push these events in real-time to gRPC consumer over Wireguard. The ETL
aggregates and stores summary data in NoSQL, the raw request is marshalled to
JSON and stored in ElasticSearch (in the event of a disaster; also it's fun to
use Kibana to find new interesting metrics to report on the customer
dashboard).

It's purpose is to determine how many humans are within potential viewing
distance of a moving object which may or may not have some form of communique
- these devices are installed in vehicles.

